# Plow attachment for Skid Steer



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

I have a neighbor who is looking at attaching an old meyer plow to his skid steer. It is a bobcat, but I am not sure what the number is. It seems fairly small to me. Anyway, he asked if I would look into some type of an attachment for him.

I found this on e-bay, but I am unsure if it is built tough enough.

I know, the meyer plow is not built tough enough either, but that is what this guy has. Are there better systems out there, other systems?

Andy


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

There are plenty of companies that make plows for skid steers & loaders specifically. There are a couple of threads going in the commercial plowing forum right now about exactly your post. I believe someone mentioned this E-bay item, and others mentioned they fabbed their own set ups. Check those out. I'd use that item if I didn't have the abilities\tools to fab something similar.


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

we built a skidsteer plow this year. unfortunately, i'm not sure where the plate was from.

a meyer lift bar was welded to a universal quick attach frame, with the old meyer pin setup on the bottom. 

we had a 1990 8.5 blade laying around and bolted it to the quick frame. Then purchase hydraulic hoses and couplers and hook into the skidsteer. The plow works great and was very cheap to build.

I'll try to get some pictures and post them.


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

I am making one up now, i seen that one on ebay also. I know i wont have it done intime for this year but it will be good next. Not really hard to do, just need a plate and some tubing. and time. which i cant find much of that.


----------



## Newnamlawn (Dec 18, 2002)

hey guys, as far as the hydro's go, how do you hook them up. by that i mean do you use the quick connect for left and right movement and the skidsteer's lift for lifting, or what? This is the only thing that has got me in a bind right now is how to do all that. Thanks


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

yes you can, use your hydro lines to move side it side and lift with boom.


----------



## PAGE2004 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Skid Steer Plow Info*

Check out a few comments and pics about your topic

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=30896


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Plow*

Plows work good but if you have 1 1/2 foot sides to make it more like a box it will work excellent. I run a "true" dozer blade with no trip spings. Breaks up hard packed ice and get right down to blacktop very easily.... Even with no trip springs the dozer blade works seamlessly.....

Here is a very short video of my dozer blade in action......

CLICK HERE

I will get some better footage this week of the dozer blade in action.

Dave


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey i got the same program for the vids.Looks great ...


----------



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

*dozer blade*

What happens when you hit a manhole or other "unexpected" obsticle?

I was debating between a dozer blade, a retrofitted plow, and a home made welded special.


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

when you hit something, you stop.

just like when you are pushing with a bucket.


----------

